# How to cut a vinyl roll ?



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

HI,

Is it possible to cut a vinyl roll ?

I have a 50" rolls x 50 yds long how can I cut it in half (2x25") ?

Is there special tools to do it ?


Thks


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I would imagine it could be done with a band saw and a fine tooth blade. OR, you may call a few sign shops in your area to see if they can do it for you.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I cut 2 rolls a couple days ago with a mitre saw.


----------



## dlilazteca (Feb 1, 2011)

any special blade?...or just the standard one it came with....was there any problems when you used the mitre saw..and fianlly would you do it again....lol...thanks


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

use a fine toothed blade and go slow. You can also tape over the area that you are cutting to minimize pieces coming off. A band saw will do a better job but you can get it done with a miter saw. There are also media slitters on the market that allow you to run a roll through and it will slit the material at the desired position.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Fine tooth blade on a bandsaw pretty slow and consistent works great


----------

